# cheap mazzer burrs vs genuine ?



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all , I decided to replace the burrs on my super jolly , i made a mistake and bought some cheap ones , on closer inspection they look quite shocking ! see first photo ..

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fkoxsgu9n0uoe1c/cheap%202.jpg?dl=0

ok i thought lesson learnt so i bought some (allegedly) genuine ones , these seem sharper and better made but they look damaged and they dont have mazzer and 0033M stamped on the inside like my original ones have . see photos below .

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vb8buqg0ti71wot/orig%201.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l7lyiieayscs98d/orig%202.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/59yzxhs3ygq3ovz/orig%203.jpg?dl=0

Am i expecting too much or are these unacceptable ? .

please let me know if links to pics are not working


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I couldn't open the pictures of the genuine burrs, but if they are not Mazzer stamped and missing the 0033M, then I would assume they are also cheap generic replacements.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thats what i was thinking , they were however described as " Mazzer grinder burrs original (pair) "


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I wouldn't believe the description! Genuine Mazzer burrs are all labelled correctly


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

where is a good place to get genuine ones from and what price should they be ( uk )


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I'm in Australia, so googling is annoying, but there are plenty of respectable forum sponsors to select, and if really squeezing the budget then eBay has some options too.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/182409509278

The above link is by no way a recommendation! It's just a random selection.

eBay can be hit an miss, but original burrs will come in a packet and be engraved correctly. I've returned ones I haven't been happy with or have arrived taped to a piece of cardboard with no outer packet.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Genuine mazzer burrs should come in a small white and clear plastic bag - got my genuine ones from espresso solutions -- the quality was far higher than the "foodsafe" brand ones I got previously - its worth the extra £10


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Jimbojohn55 basically nails it. I always opted for the genuine ones when doing my refurbs as the difference in price is not that great.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

thanks for the info , the espresso solution ones are £33.36 i paid £32.73 for the "original" ones i bought , they were from a shop , not ebay , i have emailed them photos and explaining they are in a worse state than the ones i am removing but they did not reply ..


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok this is sorted now , there was an issue with the packaging and they have now been replaced , so this is the difference between genuine mazzer burrs and cheap copies ..


----------

